# NEW HERE!!



## COOLKATES555 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi!
My name is Katie. Exactly one week ago, I had a horrible panic attack...you know how it is. Feeling like you're dying, can't see clearly, everyone around you is trying to give you fruit or juice, but you don't want to be touched. I was at work. I left work and came back two days later, and that's when it happened! I freaked out...I felt out of my body. I saw things clearly, but differently. I felt like I was in coma and needed to be waken up from this dream we call life. Like a circuit was loose.

I went to the MD...She didn't know much about DP. She told me that I have depression and anxiety. She game me xanaX and Lexapro. I took the Xanax and it made me feel 90% better. Lexapro is more cumulative. 
I hate taking pills. I am the yogi type-health nut. I seriously cannot live with this. Xanaz helps so much. It's a relief...but I am also afraid of addiction. I mean it has been a week. How long does this last...I believe the panic attack triggerd it. Its nice to have a place where people understand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Katie, welcome to the site.

Please don't "rush" into recovery, take time for your mind to heal... because if you rush back into health... there could be relapses of DR/DP in the future... so please; one step at a time.


----------



## siwedge (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post. My name's Si, I'm 44 and I live in NE England.
I got DPDR/dissociative disorder as a result of sex abuse as a young child, followed by heavy bullying/emotional abuse from my father. I blotted out almost all feelings, couldn't relate to other people properly and got almost no help from the professionals.
I'm doing a lot better these days, but it really pisses me off that I had to diagnose my own condition, simply because psychiatrists don't know what they are doing.....I hate the lot of 'em!


----------

